Ask HN: What is the fundamental difference between engineering and marketing? - putnam
======
abeTom
That's like asking, "what's the difference between the f22 and its sales
brochure?" Not trying to be mean, but I don't understand the comparison. They
are wholly different in nature.

Engineering takes a desired outcome in the physical or virtual world and,
using principals of math(computer science), physics and chemistry, reduced to
reliable functional mechanisms aggregated in a logical fashion, constructs a
device that produces on demand the desired outcome.

Marketing, on the other hand, takes a desired outcome in sales and, using the
powers of persuasion, produces the desired outcome of greater sales ( I
suppose).

so,

    
    
      engineering ===> math, physics, chemistry.
    
        marketing ===> persuasion.

------
sidlls
In most organizations the difference is clear: marketing provides a clear
benefit to the business in the form of brand recognition, sales, and
stickiness while engineering is a cost not unlike the costs a retailer incurs
sourcing products: sometimes it delivers substandard products and sometimes
spectacular ones.

There is a relationship between the two, but they're different disciplines
with different goals and different methods to achieve them.

